# Free HTML mailform processor



## FKWE (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for a free HTML mailform processor. I've searched google but I can only find e-mail form processors with a trial period, banners placed on my website, etc. And most important, I don't want my visitors to notice that their e-mail message is being processed by another sote, so no:

"Thank you for your message, you will be redirected in X seconds."

Is this all possible for free :sayyes: ? If I had PHP I'd do it completely Server Side btw.

grz


----------



## FKWE (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok found it already . I've used a mail form processor that is free and shows no ads. It's called mail-maniac, and this is an example code I found on their website:



> <form name="formname" method="post" action="http://www.mail-maniac.com/">
> <input type="hidden" name="mailto" value="mailto(at)address.com">
> <input type="hidden" name="from" value="mailfrom(at)address.com">
> <input type="hidden" name="subject" value="Subject line">
> ...


I've checked it and it finally works! 
(I must use these mail form processor since my webserver doesn't have a server side language installed.


grz


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Your Welcome :laugh:


----------

